# Death Leaper !~i aka I can be everywhere!



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

The Death Leaper looks like an attractive option for an elite slot.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Death Leaper can reduce a targets leadership by D3. The obvious target will be Psychers. I can see someones Seer Council getting really pissed off having to pass Fortune on a 7.

Even without a Pycher we can still penalize a character who's purpose is to supply his squad with LD. Like a Shock Attack Gun inside a Grots Squad.

Or Set up a character kill like Vulcan for your Boneswords.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Death Leaper also forces his opponent to make a Nightfighting check at half the results to target him at range. Very sexy since the average result is 10 inches. Seeing as our Death Leaper is WS 9 with an assualt distance of 11-18 inches he's an excellent choice for taking down Lootahs, Long Fangs, Havoc, Etc.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Death Leaper can also reduce the movement of units moving through cover by 1 dice. This with definately screw Heavy Weapons Teams from trying to run away. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now this is perhaps my Favorite power - The Death Leaper can leave at the end of it's movement phase and redploy anywhere on the board more then 1 inch away from an enemy unit the following turn.

Talk about the perfect late game objective taker.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

What about its ability to finish off a vehicle? Lets just say your Hive Guard, Zoanthrope, Tyrannofex or whatever just shaken/stun, immobilized and or destroyed weapon on a vehicle

Now the vehicle doesn't threaten you for whatever reason, but you eventually have to finish it off. 

The Death Leaper is equipped to head that way and finish the job while you focus on other targets.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Whats everyone else think?


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

I think there must be some big drawback to it. Can it do all these things at once, or can it be equipped to do all these things?

Whats it's pt cost?
Whats the other stats like?
(rough counts only, don't want to piss off GW)

This bug sounds like a one-bug-army, or simply too good to be true


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I didn't read his rules but, from what you say, he seems pretty interesting!

"Talk about the perfect late game objective taker."

Well since he is an Elite unit, he can't _take_ objectives, only dispute them

How many Attacks does he get? because is he doesn't have at least A5 he won't be able to kill heavy weapon teams in less than 3 turns, and when the fight will be over, he will find himself against a really pissed army, and a single meltagun will kill him as your opponent had plenty of time to move a squad at range.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

4A, 5 on charge and rending on a 5+ means he might actually be a lictor that can kill things (surely not), he still has a good cover save for being a lictor and if he is in cover then its going to be hard to reach him: between move and assault with the reduction to difficult terrain the enemy average only 7" a turn (so it'll be hard to get units to help squads that have been engaged by him if they are in cover... and ofc it still has hit & run so you could hit a devy squad, do a bit of damage, then if the combat (or support) looks like going the wrong way you can disengage. Even better is that if you disengage in the enemy turn you can disapear into reserve on your turn.

Im intending to take one... if nothing else just because he can DS onto enemy objectives turn 5.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

He can do all of that, but is fairly expenisve for what is esstentially a fragile model when caught in the wrong place. That being said, with a bit of cunning he should be able to stay around to do his thing, making him worth the points if you use him right. Probably one of the trickery and more subtle units in the Codex, far more than even his lesser Lictor Brethren.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

This "remove him and then come back on" power, is it actually Deep Strike, or is it Marbo-style? Knowing if he'll scatter is quite important...


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

Played against him in an apcalypse game recently. The staff were using the new nid 'dex. He is pretty fragile, and you have to be very careful with him. He got sot up in turn 3 but managed to inflict some hurt.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Marbo- anywhere thats not within 1" of an enemy with no scatter... if you go second and throwing him onto enemy's objectives turn 5 is huge. A good chance of teh game ending and if it doesnt then without flamers/power fist then deathleaper would be pretty hard to kill- if you charge him and fail to kill him he can always just use hit & run then come back for the objective
- he's not an instant win creature but is quite sneaky.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

He's what all lictors should be.


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

When my lictor grows up, he wants to be just like Mr. DeathLeaper.


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

i guess hes one of those potential units depending on a mix of rolls/map/strategy 
and effectivly how models are positioned he can definetly be worth 140 points


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

You should have mentioned he was a special character... I was thinking he was a variant Lictor and about to bitch about how OP they'd become! :laugh:


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

I've been using a Death Leaper in every list I've made/played with the new codex (4-5) and it hasn't disappointed me again. His -D3 leadership + the broodlord psychic power for -1LD is brutal. (Two broodlords are even better, YES, they do stack.)


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm thinking that Deathleaper should be included in every tournament Tyranid army, especially those who rely on psychic powers. Powers like Catalyst and Warp Lance can swing the balance of a game and most armies will be able to field some sort of psychic defense and see more reason to if they run into drop podding Zoanthropes. With Deathleaper you can have a good chance to cancel the effects of psychic hoods just by reducing leadership. Other armies will have ways to get around this like Runes of Warding and Runic Weapons, but those that don't won't be able to say boo to a psychic assault.

He may be able to do the most for the army by lurking out of line of sight so he can stay alive and let the rest of the army cause havoc.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

hijynx said:


> I've been using a Death Leaper in every list I've made/played with the new codex (4-5) and it hasn't disappointed me again. His -D3 leadership + the broodlord psychic power for -1LD is brutal. (Two broodlords are even better, YES, they do stack.)


Would ahve thought it would be the other broodlord power that was harsh when used in conjunction with deathleaper... hey Mr Calgar, roll off with me at <-3 penalty to see if you get to do nothing at all this assault phase :laugh:
If you get lucky and calgar was to get -3Ld then he would only have a 28% chance of getting to attack


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't think _all_ tournament level Tyranid lists will see Death Leaper because there's a lot of competition for the Elite slot - mainly Hive Guard and Zoanthropes.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

does the death leaper count as its own elite slot, or is it an upgrade character for lictors?
If he's singular then I dunno how worth it he becomes, Death leaper or 3 lictors???

and all those pesky mindwar abilities will be moot with him, so I think he's worth it for that alone.


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

oblivion8 said:


> does the death leaper count as its own elite slot, or is it an upgrade character for lictors?
> If he's singular then I dunno how worth it he becomes, Death leaper or 3 lictors???
> 
> and all those pesky mindwar abilities will be moot with him, so I think he's worth it for that alone.


He takes up his own elite spot.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

That's the most disappointing thing I've heard all day 
Well that writes him off pretty much, I cant imagine him being good enough to replace 3 lictors, but I dunno, maybe looking at the dex will change my mind.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

oblivion8 said:


> That's the most disappointing thing I've heard all day
> Well that writes him off pretty much, I cant imagine him being good enough to replace 3 lictors, but I dunno, maybe looking at the dex will change my mind.


I think Deathleaper is better than 3 Lictors anyday. He just offers so much more flexibility, and can stick around for longer thanks to the ability to re-enter reserves.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> I don't think _all_ tournament level Tyranid lists will see Death Leaper because there's a lot of competition for the Elite slot - mainly Hive Guard and Zoanthropes.


Yes and Hive Guard made me realize how shitty of an investment Warriors are against mirror.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

H0RRIDF0RM said:


> Yes and Hive Guard made me realize how shitty of an investment Warriors are against mirror.


I assume you mean armor and not mirror? Or am I missing something?

But yeah, I'd agree that Warriors are a poor investment if you're trying to equip them for anti-armor duties. I think Warriors will excel as more static objective holders, or, if taken as Shrikes (Winged Warriors), fast moving assault units that provide Synapse to the quickest elements of the Tyranid army like Gargoyles.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Static Objective Holders that can advance in a Kill Point game if need be


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Static Objective Holders that can advance in a Kill Point game if need be


Absolutely. They're just much more vulnerable outside of cover is all, so they're probably safer chillin' out in a forest or something. Just an observation and probably better suited to another thread.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> I assume you mean armor and not mirror? Or am I missing something?
> 
> But yeah, I'd agree that Warriors are a poor investment if you're trying to equip them for anti-armor duties. I think Warriors will excel as more static objective holders, or, if taken as Shrikes (Winged Warriors), fast moving assault units that provide Synapse to the quickest elements of the Tyranid army like Gargoyles.


No I mean I played against Tyranids (mirror match) and my opponent destroyed my Warrior Brood with Impaler Cannons. Killed 3 Warriors and wounded a Warrior Prime. 

I plan to convert a brood of Warriors for the fun of it and will use them in friendly games, but probably never in Tournment.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

H0RRIDF0RM said:


> No I mean I played against Tyranids (mirror match) and my opponent destroyed my Warrior Brood with Impaler Cannons. Killed 3 Warriors and wounded a Warrior Prime.
> 
> I plan to convert a brood of Warriors for the fun of it and will use them in friendly games, but probably never in Tournment.


Ohh, oh, okay. Now that makes sense. 

Yeah, fair dues. We should probably get a Tyranid Warrior thread started so we can talk about how to utilize them to their fullest potential. Right now I'm thinking that a normal Warrior squad will be a pretty common sight, but I'm unsure about Shrikes.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Im thinking about a unit of warriors with half twin bone sword + scything talons and half twin scything- against armies with little S8 they can advance behind gaunts and hope the S8 gets drawn to my MCs, in games against peple with lots of S8 (hive guard, leman russes and defilers/soul grinders spring to my mind) where I would leave the warriors in reserve and use them to counter attack and claim objectives later on (hopefully when my MCs have torn the enemy S8 to bits).


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

New thread for Warriors, for anybody else wanting to post their thoughts on them


----------

